# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool latest update, changelog - 10/02/2015

## mohamed73

*Update 10th of February*  *Dear Chimera Users,*  *Please check out the latest update of ChimeraTool software:*  *Latest version:* *5.58.1223** 
10/02/2015*   Are you facing with CERT problem on your device? 
Another function was added, which can be connected to our latest update, which was Network Repair.
As we are always promising, 2015 will be a year of new methods and developments.
Result is guaranteed, please try out and use this great function.    Do not worry, it is *totally free, no need extra credits.*   Let's say not first in the world, but the easiest in the world      *Full procedure takes only 15 sec*    *Added Samsung Certificate Read and Write:* Samsung Galaxy S4 - GT-I9500Samsung Galaxy S3 - GT-I9300Samsung Galaxy S3 - GT-I9300TSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo - SM-N750Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo - SM-N7500QSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo LTE+ - SM-N7505Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo LTE+ - SM-N7505LSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo LTE+ - SM-N7507Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N900Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N9000QSamsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900H   *Added NEW Samsung models:*  Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo - SM-N7500QSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo - SM-N7507

----------

